# looking for a set of 16ft cat tubes



## thetoonman (May 27, 2021)

looking for a set of 16ft cat tubes for my mckenzie drifter. The current ones are i believe are to small for 3


----------



## Priceless (Jul 2, 2017)

Where are you? I'd sell the tubes without the frame. I helped another guy put a Three person Mckenzie frame on 16' X 24" tubes like these and he was really happy with the results. 








16' Aire Jaguarundi Cataraft and frame SOLD 6/3


As pictured. Tubes are sunburned on tops, but all good inside. Holds air well. Phone or text number is 719-660-0428. Located in Colorado Springs. Cash, venmo, paypal.




www.mountainbuzz.com


----------

